

Show HN: An iOS app I made for my wife and decided to share: Just Puppies - maju6406
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id917516772

======
yeukhon
Nice. But where do you get these photos? Do you pay to get them? Not sure
about the copyright implication here, especially you are offering paid
version.

~~~
artmageddon
I agree, copyright and proper attribution will be a big deal here. Does the
photo set change on any timely basis?

